# Τζον Λένον: Πέρασαν τριάντα χρόνια



## drsiebenmal (Dec 8, 2010)

Outside, doorman Perdomo shook the gun out of Chapman's hand then kicked it across the sidewalk. Chapman then removed his coat and hat in preparation for the police arrival to show he was not carrying any concealed weapons and sat down on the sidewalk. Doorman Perdomo shouted at Chapman, _"Do you know what you've done?"_, to which Chapman calmly replied, _"Yes, I just shot John Lennon."_ (από εδώ).

Έτσι δολοφονήθηκε στα σαράντα του ο Τζον Λένον, στις 8 Δεκέμβρη 1980, έξω από το σπίτι του στη Νέα Υόρκη. Αν ζούσε σήμερα, θα είχε γιορτάσει πριν δυο μήνες, στις 9 Οκτώβρη, τα εβδομηκοστά του γενέθλια.

Με αφορμή αυτή τη διπλή επέτειο, αφιερώνουμε αυτό το νήμα στον μουσικό από το Λίβερπουλ που κάποιοι χαρακτήρισαν ως τον «πρώτο άνθρωπο της σύγχρονης εποχής».

Προσθέστε την προσωπική σας πινελιά, αν όχι με άλλον τρόπο, έστω ψηφίζοντας το τραγούδι του που θεωρείτε το καλύτερο (και πείτε μας και το γιατί). (Οι τίτλοι σάς πηγαίνουν και στα αντίστοιχα γιουτιουμπάκια.) _Η σφυγμομέτρηση είναι πολλαπλής επιλογής και θα μείνει ανοιχτή._

Iδέα που πήρα από ανάλογη δημοσκόπηση στο περιοδικό Stern (αλλά οι επιλογές είναι του nickel και απέχουν πολύ από τις επιλογές του γερμανικού περιοδικού).

_Προσθήκη: Στην απίθανη περίπτωση που δεν το ανακαλύψατε ήδη :), οι επιλογές στη δημοσκόπηση είναι σύνδεσμοι προς αντίστοιχα γιουτιουμπάκια._


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2010)

Το 1971, για να σπρώξει το _Imagine_ που μόλις είχε κυκλοφορήσει, ο Λένον έδωσε συνέντευξη στον Mike Hennessey του _Record Mirror_. Στη συνέντευξη εκείνη, που δεν τη βρίσκεις εύκολα αλλά αναδημοσιεύτηκε σε αφιέρωμα του Mojo το 2000 (βλ. φωτογραφία — και αν βρείτε PDF, βγάλτε δυνατή φωνή) κοίταξαν μαζί όλα τα τραγούδια των Μπιτλς και ο Λένον ανέφερε ποια από εκείνα έγραψε κυρίως αυτός (άλλα ήταν κυρίως του Πολ, και για άλλα είπε ότι η συμμετοχή ήταν 50-50). Πρέπει λοιπόν να έχουμε και όσα τραγούδια των Μπιτλς ήταν κυρίως δικής του έμπνευσης. Τις πληροφορίες και τον κατάλογο τα πήρα από ιστότοπο με πλήρη εργογραφία του Τζον Λένον:
http://www.johnlennon.talktalk.net/page7.html

Please Please Me (“I was trying to do a Roy Orbison”); Do You Want To Know A Secret (“I wrote this for George”); I Call Your Name; Bad To Me; It Won't Be Long; I'm In Love; Hello Little Girl; I'll Be Back (“A nice tune, though the middle is a bit tatty”); I Feel Fine; No Reply; It's Only Love (“That's the one song I really hate of mine - terrible”); Day Tripper; Norwegian Wood; What Goes On; In My Life; Run For Your Life (“Another one I never liked”); She Said She Said; And Your Bird Can Sing (“Another horror”); Dr. Robert; Tomorrow Never Knows; Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds (“This was Julian's title - nothing to do with LSD”); Being For The Benefit Of Mr.Kite (“I got some of the words off an old circus poster”); Good Morning, Good Morning; I Am The Walrus; Revolution; Happiness Is A Warm Gun; Julia; Sexy Sadie; Because; Across The Universe (“One of my best songs; I like the lyrics”); Everybody's Got Something To Hide Except Me And My Monkey; There's A Place; This Boy; All I've Got To Do; Not A Second Time; You Can't Do That; A Hard Day's Night; I Should Have Known Better; If I Fell; I'm Happy Just To Dance With You; Tell Me Why; Anytime At All; I'll Cry Instead; When I Get Home; I'm A Loser; I Don't Want To Spoil The Party; Ticket To Ride; Yes It Is; Help!; You've Got To Hide Your Love Away; You're Gonna Lose That Girl; Nowhere Man; Girl; Rain; I'm Only Sleeping; Strawberry Fields Forever; Dear Prudence; Glass Onion; The Continuing Story Of Bungalow Bill; I'm So Tired; Yer Blues; Cry Baby Cry; Goodnight; The Ballad Of John And Yoko; Come Together; I Want You (She's So Heavy); Mean Mr. Mustard; Polythene Pam; One After 909; Hey Bulldog; Don't Let Me Down; You Know My Name (Look Up The Number); Sun King; Dig A Pony; Dig It.


----------



## Marinos (Dec 8, 2010)

Ψηφίζω Instant Karma και Working Class Hero, είναι πιο πολύ στο στυλ μου, ας πούμε. Πρόχειρα θυμάμαι τώρα και το How Do You Sleep:





(παρόλο που δεν συμμερίζομαι το αντιμακαρτνεϊκό πνεύμα, που ενισχύει ο ισπανός γιουτιουμπίστας...)


----------



## Elsa (Dec 8, 2010)

Αααα, δεν παίζω! Πρόλαβα και ψήφισα πριν προσθέσετε κι αυτά! 
Λοιπόν, από τη δεύτερη λίστα:
Across The Universe, Nowhere Man, Strawberry Fields Forever, Dear Prudence, Come Together; I Want You (She's So Heavy), Don't Let Me Down.

Πωπω, πέρασαν 30 χρόνια;  Ήμουνα νια και γέρασα... Κλάμα που είχα ρίξει τότε!


----------



## Marinos (Dec 8, 2010)

Και βέβαια ξέχασα αυτό:





(καλά, αν πιάσουμε και τα των Μπητλς δεν θα βγάλουμε άκρη)


----------



## daeman (Dec 8, 2010)

Elsa said:


> Αααα, δεν παίζω! Πρόλαβα και ψήφισα πριν προσθέσετε κι αυτά!
> Λοιπόν, από τη δεύτερη λίστα:
> Across The Universe, Nowhere Man, Strawberry Fields Forever, Dear Prudence, Come Together; I Want You (She's So Heavy), Don't Let Me Down.
> 
> Πωπω, πέρασαν 30 χρόνια;  Ήμουνα νια και γέρασα... Κλάμα που είχα ρίξει τότε!


 
Πού πας; Δεν ξαναψηφίζουμε; 
Και την άλλη φορά, όχι μόνο τίτλους, να τ' ακούσουμε κιόλας. :)

Εγώ σ' αυτό το ερώτημα διατηρώ το δικαίωμα να εξαντλήσω τον χρόνο μου (που δεν έχω τώρα), 
τις αντοχές και την ανοχή σας.

Μεζεδάκι. 
Η μουσική είναι κλασικά μπλουζ θέματα, οι στίχοι λιγοστοί, αλλά...

Yer Blues - John Lennon with Eric Clapton, Keith Richards, Mitch Mitchell & Yoko Ono
​


----------



## Marinos (Dec 8, 2010)

Αφού το πάτε συστηματικά στην προ διάλυσης περίοδο, επιτρέψτε μου if I may: ερμηνεία, και προτάσεις στα σχόλια.


----------



## daeman (Dec 8, 2010)

Φτου! Με πρόλαβε ο Μαρίνος, αλλά χαλάλι. :) 
Αυτό θα ήταν το δεύτερο μεζεδάκι, που χτες το βράδυ συνωστιζόταν με το Yer Blues στο μυαλό μου για την πρώτη θέση. 
Ο σχολιασμός σου, Μαρίνε, εξαιρετικός· αυτή την αίσθηση ανάδυσης από τα έγκατα (που ως δύτης, γνωρίζεις καλύτερα από κάθε άλλον ;-\) μου δίνει κι εμένα, ακόμα.

Ας το έχουμε κι εδώ, όμως: 







Επίσης, μια διαφορετική ερμηνεία του από την ταινία _Across The Universe
_





μαζί με μια πεζή περιγραφή με αρκετές λεπτομέρειες από την αντίστοιχη σελίδα του γιουτιούμπ:The song is an unusual Beatles composition for a variety of reasons, namely its length (nearly eight minutes), its disproportionately small number of lyrics (there are only fourteen different words in the song), its three-minute descension through the same repeated guitar chords (a similar arpeggiated figure appears in another of Lennon's contributions to the album, "Because"), its hard rock sound, and for its instantaneous and unanticipated end. It is also one of the last songs that the Beatles mixed as a group, on August 20, 1969.

David Gates writes of the song, "The hypnotically repeated guitar figure in 'I Want You (She's So Heavy)' is suddenly, arbitrarily cut off, jolting us into embarrassed awareness that we've let a mere recording carry us away."

The sudden end of the song was intentional and orchestrated by Lennon. In the spirit of the band, it was pushing the boundaries of what was 'allowed' on a record; full volume slashes were certainly not the norm.

The song was rehearsed several times during the Get Back/Let It Be sessions; the basic track and John's guide vocal (which is used in the master) was recorded at Trident Studios on 22 February 1969, shortly after filming for the film project ended. John and George overdubbed multi-tracked heavy guitar overdubs on 18 April 1969, and Billy Preston overdubbed keyboards, and conga drums were also added on 20 April 1969. "I Want You", then received the "she's so heavy" vocals on 11 August 1969 and thus, the title was changed into "I Want You (She's So Heavy)".

Three takes from February 22 were edited into a master (2nd generation), which was overdubbed, mixed down on April 18 (3rd generation), and overdubbed on April 18 and 20 and August 11. Different overdubs were made to the 2nd generation tape August 8. The mix is the 3rd generation for 4:37 (up to "she's so") and then the 2nd generation tape, which has a white noise and additional drums added August 8.

Mark Lewisohn wrote in "The Complete Beatles Chronicle" that there was a version of the song with Paul McCartney on lead vocals instead of John Lennon. There is a McCartney version circulating around in bootlegs and it is subject to debate whether or not the bootlegged version is authentic. Many writers speculate that Lennon chose to record several takes with McCartney on lead vocals because of the general experimental nature of the song (heaviest Beatles song to date, abrupt cutoff, limited number of words, etc.)

​Τρίτο μεζεδάκι, από τον αγαπημένο μου δίσκο των Μπιτλς - παρότι δεν τον θεωρώ απαραίτητα τον καλύτερο ή τον πιο σημαντικό μουσικά, αλλά ήταν πρωτοποριακός για την εποχή του, ιδίως από μουσικούς τόσο ευρείας αποδοχής - το λευκό _The Beatles_, ένα βινύλιο που δεκατεσσάρων χρονών χρυσοπλήρωσα για να μου φέρουν από την Αγγλία.





 
Καλημέρα.


----------



## Marinos (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Dec 8, 2010)

Ε δεν το πιστεύω! Πάλι με πρόλαβες, τώρα δα το έψαχνα! 
ΟΚ, πινγκ πονγκ έχουμε ξαναπαίξει εμείς οι δυο κι ήταν καλό ματσάκι. ;)

Συμπληρώνω πάλι με τρεις αναφορές στον walrus, δύο από τον ίδιο τον Λένον:





...the walrus was Paul...​ 




I was the walrus, but now I'm John.​ 
κι άλλη μια ξαναζεσταμένη, από εδώ:




In 1969, a 14-year-old Beatle fanatic named Jerry Levitan snuck into John Lennon's hotel room in Toronto and convinced him to do an interview. 38 years later, Levitan, director Josh Raskin and illustrators James Braithwaite and Alex Kurina have collaborated to create an animated short film using the original interview recording as the soundtrack. A spellbinding vessel for Lennon's boundless wit and timeless message, I Met the Walrus was nominated for the 2008 Academy Award for Animated Short and won the 2009 Emmy for 'New Approaches' (making it the first film to win an Emmy on behalf of the internet).​...
Και δυο λόγια γι' αυτό το τραγούδι από μια από τις τελευταίες συνεντεύξεις του, το 1980 στο Playboy, από τη W: 

Lennon explained much of the song to _Playboy_ in 1980:[2]

"The first line was written on one acid trip one weekend. The second line was written on the next acid trip the next weekend, and it was filled in after I met Yoko... I'd seen Allen Ginsberg and some other people who liked Dylan and Jesus going on about Hare Krishna. It was Ginsberg, in particular, I was referring to. The words "Element'ry penguin" meant that it's naïve to just go around chanting Hare Krishna or putting all your faith in one idol. In those days I was writing obscurely, a la Dylan." 
"It never dawned on me that Lewis Carroll was commenting on the capitalist system. I never went into that bit about what he really meant, like people are doing with the Beatles' work. Later, I went back and looked at it and realized that the walrus was the bad guy in the story and the carpenter was the good guy. I thought, Oh, shit, I picked the wrong guy. I should have said, 'I am the carpenter.' But that wouldn't have been the same, would it? [Sings, laughing] 'I am the carpenter....'"


----------



## Marinos (Dec 8, 2010)

Κλασικά πράματα:





Strawberry Fields Forever


----------



## xefteri (Dec 8, 2010)

Gimme some truth






Πάντα ήταν και είναι επίκαιρος, διαχρονικός και αληθινός.


----------



## Marinos (Dec 8, 2010)

Imagine / Crippled inside


----------



## Elsa (Dec 8, 2010)

Επίκαιρες, λόγω της σημερινής επετείου:
Nowhere boy, 2009, συγκινητική ταινία για τα δύσκολα παιδικά και εφηβικά χρόνια του Λένον.
The U.S. vs. John Lennon, 2006, πολύ ενδιαφέρον ντοκιμαντέρ για την πολιτική προσωπικότητα που υπήρξε.
Imagine, 1988, ντοκιμαντέρ-βιογραφία του Λένον.
Τα δύο πρώτα τα είδα σχετικά πρόσφατα και αν και ήταν εντελώς διαφορετικού στιλ, μου άρεσαν και τα δύο, το τρίτο το είχα δει αρκετά παλιότερα αλλά θυμάμαι οτι μου άρεσε επίσης.


----------



## daeman (Dec 8, 2010)

Πολλά έχουν γραφτεί γι' αυτό, πολύς ντόρος έχει γίνει, πολλοί το έχουν τραγουδήσει, άλλοι χαλαρά γύρω από τη φωτιά σε κάποια παραλία, άλλοι υπό την απειλή των κάθε λογής μπάτσων. Εδώ συνοδεύει μια σκηνή που χαράχτηκε στη μνήμη μου, όταν επαναστατημένος έφηβος πρωτοείδα το _Strawberry Statement__ (Φράουλες και αίμα)._


----------



## Marinos (Dec 8, 2010)

Σχετικά άγνωστο αυτό το κομμάτι (από το Yellow Submarine):





Hey Bulldog


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 9, 2010)

Προτιμώ το Ob-La-Di, Ob-La-Da γιατί μου θυμίζει ευχάριστες παιδικές στιγμές, βόλτες σε σινεμά και σε παραλίες. Καθαρά βιωματικά κριτήρια...


----------



## daeman (Dec 9, 2010)

Παρότι είναι του Πολ, γιατί είν' η νύχτα σκοτεινή, και κρύα.

Blackbird





"]

Blackbird singing in the dead of night
Take these broken wings and learn to fly
All your life
You were only waiting for this moment to arise

Blackbird fly, Blackbird fly
Into the light of the dark black night.

Black bird singing in the dead of night
Take these sunken eyes and learn to see
all your life
you were only waiting for this moment to be free

Blackbird fly, Blackbird fly
Into the light of the dark black night.

Blackbird singing in the dead of night
Take these broken wings and learn to fly
All your life
You were only waiting for this moment to arise,oh


Μια που πιάσαμε τα βιωματικά, έτσι μ' έβαλαν να το μάθω, κι ήταν αυστηρός ο δάσκαλος, καλή του ώρα εκεί που βρίσκεται:
...the guitar accompaniment for "Blackbird" was inspired by J.S. Bach's _Bourrée in E minor_, a well known lute piece, often played on the classical guitar. As kids, he and George Harrison tried to learn _Bourrée_ as a "show off" piece.​


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 9, 2010)

> Παρότι είναι του Πολ...



Ακόμα κι αν οι στίχοι δεν είναι 100% του Τζον ( Στη βίκι "Ob-La-Di, Ob-La-Da" is a song written by Lennon/McCartney) το θεωρώ περισσότερο προϊόν συνεργασίας και των δύο. Όχι αποκλειστικά του ενός.

Στην γαλλική βίκι λέει βέβαια πως το έγραψε ο Πολ αλλά έχει πιστωθεί και στους δύο. Ob-La-Di Ob-La-Da est une chanson des Beatles, *écrite par Paul McCartney (créditée Lennon/McCartney)*, parue en novembre 1968 sur l'album The Beatles.

Ας θυμηθούμε και την συνεργασία τους που έχει να κάνει με _approximately 180 jointly credited songs _ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lennon/McCartney

Βέβαια... According to studio engineer Geoff Emerick, *John Lennon openly hated the song*, calling it "Paul's granny shit".[1] After leaving the studio during recording of the song (after several days and literally dozens of takes of the song, trying different tempos and styles), Lennon returned while under the influence of marijuana, went immediately to the piano and played the opening chords much louder and faster than they had been played before. He claimed that was how the song should be played, and this is the version they ended up using.[2]

Η συνεισφορά του Τζον στο συγκεκριμένο : – backing vocal, piano, vocal percussion.

Για πολλούς παραμένει παιδιακίστικο κομμάτι.


----------



## daeman (Dec 9, 2010)

nevergrown, το "παρότι είναι του Πολ" δεν αναφερόταν στο Ob-La-Di, Ob-La-Da, αλλά στο Blackbird. 
Πάντως, ευχαριστούμε που μας ενημέρωσες ότι τα περισσότερα τραγούδια των Μπιτλς γράφτηκαν από το πιο γνωστό συνθετικό δίδυμο στην ιστορία της μουσικής.
Όσο για το παιδιάστικο του τραγουδιού, περί ορέξεως...


----------



## VGNFZ31M (Dec 14, 2010)

Ψήφισα Working Class Hero. Υπέροχο και διαχρονικό κομμάτι!


----------



## daeman (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't want to be a soldier


----------



## daeman (Dec 21, 2010)

Woman is the nigger of the world


----------



## Marinos (Dec 21, 2010)

Βρε συ Δαεμάνε, τον είχα βάλει στην αρχή-αρχή του νήματος τον Στρατιώτη. ;)


----------



## daeman (Dec 21, 2010)

Ναι, δίκιο έχεις, εδώ.
Με βλέφαρα βαριά, του κάματου καμώματα θολά, Μαρίνε. 

Καλημέρα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 4, 2011)

Ιμάτζιν κε ξιρό ψουμί. 

Δε άμπσολουτ σονγκ γενικώς.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 14, 2011)

Τώρα ανακάλυψα αυτό το νήμα!
Ψήφισα το _Beautiful Boy_ (είμαι η μόνη), επειδή πρόσφατα απέκτησα αγοράκι και το έβαζα συνέχεια να το ακούω.
Γενικώς πολλά είναι τα αγαπημένα μου, μακάρι να ξαναψήφιζα, αλλά ήθελα να καταθέσω και αυτό, που το λατρεύω:


----------



## daeman (Mar 27, 2011)

The Luck of the Irish - John Lennon & Yoko Ono


----------



## Earion (Jul 18, 2011)

Στο Λονδίνο ... [1967]... Κατά τη διάρκεια μιας συναυλίας διαμαρτυρίας στο θέατρο του Round House συναντιέμαι με τον Τζον Λέννον όπου τραγουδώ το _Ζαβαρακατρανέμια _με τη συμμετοχή του. Θυμάμαι ότι η συναυλία ηχογραφήθηκε.
​Από το σημείωμα (του 1999) του συνθέτη Γιάννη Μαρκόπουλου για το μουσικό του έργο «Χρονικό», που προσφέρθηκε με την εφημερίδα _Καθημερινή _της Κυριακής 17.7.2011.

Σαράντα τέσσερα χρόνια μετά, και με τους αναφερόμενους απόντες, πολλοί θα μπορούσαν να βεβαιώσουν πολλά που να μην επιδέχονται επαλήθευση (μάλλον ούτε και διάψευση…). 

Δεν τολμώ να επικαλεστώ τίποτε γιατί «ένας μάρτυς ουδείς μάρτυς», αλλά πολύ θα με συγκινούσε αν…


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2011)

...
(from talk turkey to) Cold Turkey






Lennon discussed this song in an interview with BBC Radio 1 DJ Andy Peebles on December 6, 1980, four days before his death. He recalled: "Cold Turkey was banned. They thought it was a pro-drugs song. But I've always expressed what I've been feeling or thinking at the time. So I was just writing the experience I'd had of withdrawing from heroin. To some it was a rock 'n' roll version of The Man With The Golden Arm because it showed Frank Sinatra suffering from drug withdrawal." (Source Q magazine November 2010)​
25 Sep 1969 - John, Ringo, Eric Clapton, Klaus Voorman and Yoko record Cold Turkey at Abbey Road. The same line-up re-records it at Trident Studios 3 days later.​


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2011)

Από το περυσινό *The Imagine Project* του Herbie Hancock.


----------



## daeman (Nov 5, 2011)

...
*Imagine: John Lennon* (full documentary)


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2011)

...
Ολόκληρη η πρώτη εμφάνιση του Τζον Λένον με τη Γιόκο Όνο στην εκπομπή του Ντικ Κάβετ, στις 11 Σεπτέμβρη του 1971.


----------



## daeman (Mar 9, 2012)

...
Woman 





 
For the other half of the sky... 

Woman, I can hardly express 
My mixed emotions and my thoughtlessness
After all, I'm forever in your debt
And woman, I will try to express my inner feelings and thankfulness
For showing me the meaning of success

Woman, I know you understand the little child inside the man
Please remember, my life is in your hands
And woman, hold me close to your heart 
However distant don't keep us apart
After all it is written in the stars

Woman, please let me explain
I never meant to cause you sorrow or pain
So let me tell you again and again and again 
I love you, yeah, yeah, yeah, now and forever


----------



## daeman (Apr 18, 2012)

...
*John Lennon/Plastic Ono Band
*





00:00 - Mother / 05:36 - Hold On / 07:30 - I Found Out / 11:07 - Working Class Hero / 14:58 - Isolation / 17:51 - Remember / 22:34 - Love / 25:52 - Well, Well, Well / 31:52 - Look At Me / 34:46 - God / 38:56 - My Mummy's Dead


----------



## daeman (Apr 19, 2012)

...
*Imagine* 






1. Imagine / 2. Crippled Inside / 3. Jealous Guy / 4. It's So Hard / 5. I Don't Want to Be a Soldier / 6. Gimme Some Truth / 
7. Oh My Love / 8. How Do You Sleep? / 9. How? / 10. Oh Yoko!


----------



## daeman (Apr 19, 2012)

...
*Some Time in New York City
*





1. Woman Is the Nigger of the World / 2. Sisters, O Sisters / 3. Attica State / 4. Born in a Prison / 5. New York City / 
6. Sunday Bloody Sunday / 7. The Luck of the Irish / 8. John Sinclair / 9. Angela / 10. We're All Water


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2012)

...
Επειδή σήμερα θα έκλεινε τα 72.








Slippin' & Slidin' (Old Grey Whistle Test, 1975)







You can't catch me


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2012)

Η τελευταία φορά που τραγούδησε πάνω σε σκηνή: 

He made what would be his final stage appearance in the ATV special _A Salute to Lew Grade_, recorded on 18 April and televised in June [1975]. Playing acoustic guitar and backed by an eight-piece band, Lennon performed two songs from Rock 'n' Roll ("Stand By Me", which was not broadcast, and "Slippin' and Slidin'") followed by "Imagine".
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Lennon


----------



## panadeli (Oct 10, 2012)

Δεν θα 'πρεπε να λείπει, κι ας μην είναι δικό του. Υπέροχη διασκευή.


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...
> Επειδή σήμερα θα έκλεινε τα 72...



Επειδή προχτές θα έκλεινε τα 74 και πάνε 40 χρόνια από κείνο:

Steel and Glass






How does it feel to be off the wall...


Grow old with me






Yoko released "Milk & Honey: A Heart Play" in 1983. On the inside front cover, she had printed the words to four love poems. She explained in the liner notes:

"One early morning in the summer of 1980, I woke up with 'Let Me Count The Ways' ringing in my head. I called John who was then in Bermuda and played it over the phone. 'How d'you like it?' 'I really like it. It's beautiful.' 'How about you writing one with a Robert Browning line and we'll have portraits of us as Elizabeth and Robert on the cover?'

John called me that afternoon 'Hey, you won't believe this!' He explained that he was watching the TV, a fifties film of a baseball player. In the film, John saw the girlfriend send a poem to her baseball player, a poem which was one by Robert Browning called 'Grow Old Beside Me.' 'Can you believe that?..so anyway, this is my version.' John proudly played his song over the phone. That's how our two songs happened."

*
ROBERT BROWNING

*Grow old along with me!
The best is yet to be,
The last of life, for which the first was made:
Our times are in his hand
Who saith 'a whole I planned,
Youth shows but half: trust God: see all nor be afraid!*


ELIZABETH BARRETT BROWNING

*How do I love thee? Let me count the ways.
I love thee to the depth and breadth and height
My soul can reach, when feeling out of sight
For the ends of being and ideal grace,
I love thee to the level of everyday's
Most quiet need, by sun and candle-light.
I love thee freely, as men strive for right:
I love thee purely, as they turn from praise.
I love thee with the passion put to use
In my old griefs, and with my childhood's faith.
I love thee with a love I seemed to lose
With my lost saints, - I love thee with the breath,
Smiles, tears, of all my life! - And, if God choose,
I shall but love thee better after death.*


JOHN LENNON

*Grow old along with me
The best is yet to be
When our time has come
We will be as one
God bless our love
God bless our love.*


YOKO ONO
*
Let me count the ways how I love you
It's like that gentle wind you feel at dawn
It's like that first sun that hits the dew
It's like that cloud with a gold lining telling us softly
That it'll be a good day, a good day for us
Thank you, thank you, thank you.

www.instantkarma.com/joyomilkhoney.html


----------



## daeman (Dec 27, 2014)

...
Bony Moronie


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2015)

daeman said:


> ...
> Επειδή σήμερα θα έκλεινε τα 72.
> 
> 
> ...



Επειδή σήμερα θα έκλεινε τα 75.

*John Lennon and Yoko Ono on Love, Animated*

“You’ve got to work on it. It is a precious gift, and it’s a plant, and you’ve got to look after it and water it.”

*BY MARIA POPOVA*

_“A dream you dream alone may be a dream, but a dream two people dream together is a reality,”_ Yoko Ono wrote in her 1964 compendium of illustrated instructions for life. Two years later, and nearly a decade after she had presaged their fateful romance, she met John Lennon and the two became inseparable as they dreamt together one of the most beautiful and tragic love stories of all time. In 1969, the same year that 14-year-old Jerry Levitan taped his now-legendary conversation with Lennon [στδ. I Met The Walrus, εκεί κι εδώ], _Village Voice_ writer Howard Smith sat down with the couple to extract from them the secret of love in a heart-swelling, soul-expanding conversation found in the altogether fantastic _The Smith Tapes Box Set_ — an archive of Smith’s restored interviews with such icons as Janis Joplin, Jim Morrison, Jane Fonda, James Taylor, Jerry Garcia, and other greats whose names don’t begin with J.

Now, the fine folks of multimedia nonprofit _Blank on Blank_ — who also gave us Janis Joplin on creativity and rejection, David Foster Wallace on ambition, and Maurice Sendak on being a kid — have brought Smith’s conversation with John and Yoko to life in their signature style of audiovisual storytelling. Highlights below.


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2016)

...
"I read this in a magazine when John Lennon died:

'Death, be not proud, though some have called thee 
Mighty and dreadful, for thou art not so; 
For those whom thou think'st thou dost overthrow 
Die not, poor Death, nor yet canst thou kill me.'"






_The Hit_, Stephen Frears, 1984

'From rest and sleep, which but thy pictures be, 
Much pleasure; then from thee much more must flow, 
And soonest our best men with thee do go, 
Rest of their bones, and soul's delivery. 
Thou art slave to fate, chance, kings, and desperate men, 
And dost with poison, war, and sickness dwell, 
And poppy or charms can make us sleep as well 
And better than thy stroke; why swell'st thou then? 
One short sleep past, we wake eternally 
And death shall be no more; Death, thou shalt die.'

'Death, be not proud', John Donne


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2016)

...
*20 Underappreciated John Lennon Solo Songs*_, Rolling Stone, _December 10, 2010

A batch of tracks, from Lennon's official studio albums, that deserve extra limelight


----------



## daeman (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Earion (Jan 9, 2022)

Γιατί δεν υπάρχει τέτοια φατσούλα  στα likes, που ήθελα να βάλω;


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2022)

Δεν είναι Facebook εδώ. Έχει μόνο αυτή τη φατσούλα:


----------

